# ¿Como cancelar la cuenta openbank?



## serezade (20 Dic 2007)

Cuando abrí mi cuenta openbank por internet, pude hacerlo con toda facilidad
Pero cuando me enviaron a casa los papeles para que los devolviera firmados, me dí cuenta de que el banco no me gustaba ni un pelo, así que no los firmé
Pero la cuenta está activa pese a no haber enviado los papeles
¿Cómo se puede cancelar esa cuenta?Por internet no se puede


----------



## Goyo (21 Dic 2007)

Si no has metido dinero no te preocupes. La cerrarán ellos con el tiempo. Si tienes dinero haz una transferencia y deja la cuenta a 0. De todas formas a mí sí me parece un buen banco.


----------



## ajripa (22 Dic 2007)

Estuve unos años con ellos y no tuve problemas, pero al final me cambie al ing. Mas o menos me daban lo mismo, pero con las tarjetas de ing podia sacar en cualquier 4b sin pagar comisiones.

Una simple llamada y la cuenta de openbank cerrada. Además sin preguntas estúpidas de por que cierra la cuenta, etc etc etc...


----------

